# That didn't take them long...



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I wrote the FBU group at the embassy on Oct 29 to tell them my wife passed and request survivor benefits..

My wife's normal SS payment was made on the Nov 3rd. 

On the 4th I received an email telling me to give back that payment (by depositing it into Banamex).

So today is the 5th and I gave it back.

I hope obtaining the survivor benefits is handled as quickly...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> I wrote the FBU group at the embassy on Oct 29 to tell them my wife passed and request survivor benefits..
> 
> My wife's normal SS payment was made on the Nov 3rd.
> 
> ...


Not recently but in the past I have had occasion to ask for help from the FBU unit at the Embassy in person and online. I have always found the staff to be cordial and helpful. I hope the same is true for you at this difficult time.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Not complaining - but I still have not heard anything from the FBU unit... I'm sure there are others who would have a more immediate need for the funds - but a simple 'we are working on it' would go a long way towards providing comfort.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I still have not been able to contact the Federal Benefits Unit at the US embassy. I even had a phone appointment setup for 8AM this morning. They never called. The US SS has no way to contact them. I've just now sent another email.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Finally spoke to the very nice gentleman from the Federal Benefits Unit today on the phone. 
The process took maybe half an hour. 
I need to DHL originals of my wife's death certificate and our marriage license. (They will DHL them back).
I should begin to receive benefits maybe in Jan/Feb.

One less thing to worry about...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> Finally spoke to the very nice gentleman from the Federal Benefits Unit today on the phone.
> The process took maybe half an hour.
> I need to DHL originals of my wife's death certificate and our marriage license. (They will DHL them back).
> I should begin to receive benefits maybe in Jan/Feb.
> ...


Great news!


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Glad to hear that!


----------

